# Reset BMW maintenance countdown



## jaycubed3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just did the oil change on my bimmer by myself, but dont know how to reset the maintenance countdown. Anyone have any advice? thanks.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

What year is your 325i?


----------



## jaycubed3 (Dec 3, 2008)

its a 2003 325


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Straight out of the BimmerWiki:

"You only need to HOLD the left odometer reset button WHILE turning the key to position 1 (Accessory). Keep holding the button for 5 or so seconds until any of the following shows in the display: OIL SERVICE or INSPECTION with RESET or RE. Release the button and press it again for another 5 or so seconds until RESET or RE flash. While the display flashes, press the button one more time briefly. If done correctly, END SIA should show up for a few seconds. All done. "

:thumbup:


----------

